# Single Quarters in Moose Jaw



## rautenstrauchc (18 Feb 2010)

Hey there, I'm just finishing up my QL3 supply on March 19th. I am getting posted to Moose Jaw. I am just going through the planning of my move, and where I am going to live. I was just wondering what are Single Quarters like? Are they actually "single" quarters, or will I have a room mate, and are there any other nice amenities, such as kitchenettes, etc. The closest thing I could find out on the Milnet boards, is that there are no single quarters. However that was posted in Apr. 09. I have heard some rumors that because of the NFTC that there are in fact single quarters, and they are actually very nice. Can anyone shed some light on this subject. I may be completely out to lunch on this. Thanks in advance.

-R.C.


----------



## Zoomie (18 Feb 2010)

The single quarters at NFTC are primarily for the students.  There were some live-in NCMs on one of the wings of the building when I was at the school.  It would all be a matter of space availability.  

The NFTC quarters consist of a kitchenette with living room. Couch, lazy boy, two place table, TV.  Full bathroom.  Bedroom has desk, bed and closet.

That being said, there are also quite a few PMQs available - first come first serve for the waiting list.

Enjoy Moose Jaw.


----------

